# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  flash disinfector not working

## oxforddian

hi everyone,
when i plug in usb memory stick i get the message that there is a virus but when i try to run flash disinfector a message comes up that nircmd cannot be found.
any ideas?

----------


## Rene-gad

format usb-stick under linux (FAT)

----------

